# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Why You Should Buy Silver NOW !!!

## donnay

*Why You Should Buy Silver NOW !!!*

The Financial system is going to collapse, regardless of any so-called fix attempt. It is a manufactured collapse, part of the NWO/bankster plan and it is their weapon to soften the masses for an easy take over. We have the power to prevent it from collapsing into 'their' NWO and to save and restore our﻿ constitution and Bill of Rights.'HOPE' and 'CHANGE' and 'KONY' brought out multitudes over night, the same can be done with the simple act of saving a few﻿ dollars in the form of silver. $500 silver if you want it (and stop the TSA at the same time). A bloodless revolution; if enough people buy an ounce or two of physical silver it would collapse the derivative and along with the propped up﻿ dollar (now stinking) corpse, regulatory and the police state would collapse due to disappearance of pay checks. 




The game is being played on your real physical silver now. You, however, are not profiting from it. Once the jig is up in how these people are lying about silver, you will see your return on investment. Chances are though that you will not want to turn your silver over for fiat currency as it will be﻿ useless. If you hold physical silver right now... be patient. Your time will come. 

http://geraldcelentechannel.blogspot...hecies+Blog%29

----------


## Meatwasp

I read Putin is stocking up on gold. Soros also. I hope silver does not go up as it would raise havak on my jewelry business again.

----------


## ctiger2

> I hope silver does not go up as it would raise havak on my jewelry business again.


Silver isn't going up, the value of the USD is going down.

----------


## thoughtomator

I've been pro-long-term silver for years now. It doesn't have the gold premium embedded in the price but fundamentally it behaves in the same way - and it is far below the 16:1 historical ratio in silver:gold price.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> the same can be done with the simple act of saving a few﻿ dollars in the form of silver. $500 silver if you want it (and stop the TSA at the same time).


Facinating. I did not know that silver could keep the TSA away.

----------


## Kilrain

> Facinating. I did not know that silver could keep the TSA away.


I thought the TSA were Reptilians. Now it turns out they're werewolves?

----------


## Seraphim

Silver is going up, AND the USD/EURO/YUAN/YEN are going down. It's both.





> Silver isn't going up, the value of the USD is going down.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Silver and gold down this afternoon.  So is oil.  Fed stimulus glow fading?

----------


## Acala

> Facinating. I did not know that silver could keep the TSA away.


From the apparent quality of TSA employees I have seen, I suspect that they are probably among the easiest government officials to bribe.  So, yes, a bit of silver probably WILL keep TSA away.

----------


## donnay

> Facinating. I did not know that silver could keep the TSA away.



When the dollar crashes so do the government paychecks.

----------


## Paul Or Nothing II

> Facinating. I did not know that silver could keep the TSA away.





> I thought the TSA were Reptilians. Now it turns out they're werewolves?


LMAO

Oh my, the conspiracy theorists! lol

----------


## oyarde

Werewolves ? figures , not suprised . Right now , silver up about .24 % , gold up , about .2 % , copper , about $3.80.....

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Nice spike today. Hit $35 briefly, but looks like it'll close around Monday's open.

----------


## seraphson

> Silver and gold down this afternoon.  So is oil.  Fed stimulus glow fading?


For a little while...about a year...maybe two...then we'll meet the proverbial can on the road yet again.

----------


## Seraphim

Silver's rally is pushing nearly 8$ - nearly 30%.

Some pull back in the short term is in order. On the flip side, the basketball has been pushed under water for so long, with general bullish fundementals extremely high - a pull back may not even occur.

----------


## Athan

> Facinating. I did not know that silver could keep the TSA away.


I think what the OP is trying to say even though throwing a ton of conspiratorial language is that those with the most capital in this country and in other countries do not want the public to own commodites in the form of gold and silver. The reason? Governments and now people in general are moving away from the dollar because of the lack of faith in the currency of the Fed. If the people in America are keeping a potential safeguard of their savings in a commodity form that can easily be used to trade in a bad currency war outcome (trust me we are losing.) something beneficial will happen. The Fed and IMF spend themselves out of oblivion.

When the general populace of Americans lose faith in a bad banknote and bad attempts to replace them such as SDR's ("Special Drawing Rights") also are no longer in favor with public trade because Americans have a potential emergency replacement ready to take over, then the government loses the power to really keep funding these agencies when its central bank that crashed the dollar is not being used by the public.

Want to peacefully take America back? Buy gold and silver. The more you buy, the harder you are fighting put an end to the Fed, IMF, World Bank, and other usurpers of the American Republic.

----------


## oyarde

I bought some of each ,copper, silver , gold  and some silver tomorrow too  $#@! 'em

----------


## Lord Xar

Just seems sooo expensive right now, to buy.

----------


## oyarde

> Just seems sooo expensive right now, to buy.


 Well , yeah , if you think of it like that, yes . I made all my best buys, probably between $3 and $26 . Of  course, I thought gold was too expensive at $300 ....

----------


## anaconda

What is it that the narrator of the video have against real estate?

----------


## jclay2

> Well , yeah , if you think of it like that, yes . I made all my best buys, probably between $3 and $26 . Of  course, I thought gold was too expensive at $300 ....


I have been getting a little frustrated about it missing the low prices. I just keep reminding myself that this is going to be the best trade when everything falls apart. My motto is buy high and buy higher.

----------


## Paul Or Nothing II

> I think what the OP is trying to say even though throwing a ton of conspiratorial language is that those with the most capital in this country and in other countries do not want the public to own commodites in the form of gold and silver.


That is erroneous assumption then, because if I've truckloads of commodities then I'd want more & more people to buy them too because that would further push the demand & prices upwards & thereby increase my purchasing-power & net worth.

----------


## KingNothing

> For a little while...about a year...maybe two...then we'll meet the proverbial can on the road yet again.


I'll take that bet, if you're suggesting a financial collapse in a year or two.

----------


## KingNothing

> Silver's rally is pushing nearly 8$ - nearly 30%.
> 
> Some pull back in the short term is in order. On the flip side, the basketball has been pushed under water for so long, with general bullish fundementals extremely high - a pull back may not even occur.



Your initial sentiment is correct, but you close the post with the same euphoric "IT WILL ALWAYS GO UP!" notion that people had about real estate.

Silver is just like anything else.  It will fluctuate in value and, like stocks, will tend to move higher as the Fed manipulates interest rates and central banks devalue currency.  Now, with that said, I bought a few dozen silver eagles a few years ago and will continue to hold them.  There's no reason not to diversify.

----------


## cbc58

Here is an interesting article on zerohedge regarding how some funds are into commodities when they are not supposed to be, and they may take the loophole away:  http://www.zerohedge.com/contributed...nvestment-risk

----------


## oyarde

> What is it that the narrator of the video have against real estate?


 Property tax ??

----------


## anaconda

> Property tax ??


Good point. Unless the system becomes so messed up that the government can't even effectively collect such a tax. I think that whomever holds the deed when the SHTF is in the poll position.

----------


## oyarde

Bought a little more silver today....

----------


## Arklatex

the thing about silver - what else is there to purchase?

----------


## oyarde

> Your initial sentiment is correct, but you close the post with the same euphoric "IT WILL ALWAYS GO UP!" notion that people had about real estate.
> 
> Silver is just like anything else.  It will fluctuate in value and, like stocks, will tend to move higher as the Fed manipulates interest rates and central banks devalue currency.  Now, with that said, I bought a few dozen silver eagles a few years ago and will continue to hold them.  There's no reason not to diversify.


 The only thing you can count on always going up with real estate  , is property tax, assesments , insurance , flood insurance etc , unless it is highly food productive , or pd for , it is a worse risk than metals , commodities , etc.

----------


## UMULAS

http://www.kitco.com/scripts/hist_ch...hly_graphs.plx

I can't believe what the charts say...

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

> What is it that the narrator of the video have against real estate?


yeah, gold+silver is nice to buy as backup savings... but having a good plot of land - enough to at least live off of is ideal. if a huge crash comes, people will literally throw gold at you for food.

----------


## oyarde

> http://www.kitco.com/scripts/hist_ch...hly_graphs.plx
> 
> I can't believe what the charts say...


 What is it that you mean ??

----------


## oyarde

> yeah, gold+silver is nice to buy as backup savings... but having a good plot of land - enough to at least live off of is ideal. if a huge crash comes, people will literally throw gold at you for food.


 If that were to happen , you would be better off that people were not so aware of what you had , I grow food and will continue too , but it will , and everything else , have to be guarded around the clock , not a pretty picture ....

----------

